# Hydraulic Quick Coupler Plate for Skid Steer



## contractor078

All i was just wondering if you could change your standard (lever style) skid steer coupler to a hydro one? I have a CAT 236b and find my self constantly in and out of the machine changing buckets or attachments. How nice would it be to be able sit in the machine and just change attachments with out fighting the levers up and down. 

Okay so the question is it possible? Cost estimate? Worth it?

thanks.


----------



## contractor078

no one? i know it would be a dealer only re fit just wondering all your thoughts.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Going to be spendy, I bet you would have 2k or more into it. 2 cylinders, pins, springs, washers, hoses, valve, wiring, and switch


----------



## tailboardtech

Bradco did make a kit idk if they still do or not


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just thought about this, the new D series Cats use electric activated pins. No longer hydraulic activated, might be able to use that system it might be cheaper?? Just a thought. Just looked up Bradco they only make a kit for Gehl/Mustang/Takeuchi, JCB,and Komatsu


----------



## purpleranger519

Someone made an electric one for a skid and posted about it awhile back that I remember seeing.


----------



## contractor078

I think that HLA made one that had the hydraulics all linked up in it. Really would love to get a new 259C but they are spendy and with this one paid for kind of makes it hard to justify. Thats why i was wondering what everyone's thoughts where.


----------



## In2toys

I've pondered this alot myself & think an electric actuator would be the way to go... Could the bradco ones be modified to fit others? I'm sure they could be. I wasn't able to find the link to them, but I found this. http://www.skidsteerforum.com/DesktopDefault.aspx?tabid=54&frmView=ShowPost&PostID=22705


----------



## contractor078

that is a pretty slick little set up there. I think little more than i want to undertake my self. I think i may give the dealer a call and see what they say.


----------



## peteo1

The biggest problem with CAT is they make their stuff just different enough to where you have to go to them to get parts and what not. I love my CAT but this is the one aspect of their stuff I don't like. They have the best equipment out there, they know it and they charge accordingly. The conversion you want can be done but its going to be expensive. My only question is...how much is your comfort worth? I'm spoiled since I have the quick attach on my machine but if I didn't I don't know that I would spend what they want to convert it. Personally I would try like hell to find a way to justify a new 259! Hahahaha


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

contractor078;1453707 said:


> I think that HLA made one that had the hydraulics all linked up in it. Really would love to get a new 259C but they are spendy and with this one paid for kind of makes it hard to justify. Thats why i was wondering what everyone's thoughts where.


When did a 259C come out?


----------



## contractor078

man i want to more than you know. that 259 is a freaking SWEET machine! haven't called yet. i am little scared of what they may tell me.


----------



## contractor078

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1453878 said:


> When did a 259C come out?


Sorry that should have been the » 259B Series 3 thought it was the C not the Series 3.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ahh was wondering. Ya that frame size with that power would be great


----------



## tailboardtech

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1453590 said:


> Just thought about this, the new D series Cats use electric activated pins. No longer hydraulic activated, might be able to use that system it might be cheaper?? Just a thought. Just looked up Bradco they only make a kit for Gehl/Mustang/Takeuchi, JCB,and Komatsu


ok my bad i thought it was a universal kit


----------



## alldayrj

link to the bradco kit?


----------



## Greenmtboy

alldayrj;1454143 said:


> link to the bradco kit?


http://paladinlightconstructiongroup.com/product_detail.aspx?ID=441


----------



## DodgeBlizzard

Any idea on price?


----------



## Greenmtboy

DodgeBlizzard;1454331 said:


> Any idea on price?


Maybe around $1200-1500. I had that setup on my CK-35 and it worked well.


----------



## contractor078

well i spoke to my local dealer and with out really crunching the numbers for my machine he had told me that he would estimate that its about 2500 to swap it out. Said that the coupler is like 1500 bucks by it self. they had told me that is what the cost is when they add it to a new machine. Well for that kind of bucks i think that i am going to just have to deal with changing them my self...and wait till i get that 259 that i want.


----------



## Greenmtboy

Sounds high


----------



## contractor078

Greenmtboy;1475009 said:


> Sounds high


i didnt ask them to price it all out as i was not all that serious about doing it so i didnt want to waste my parts guys time. I thought so too. i really didnt think it should be more than maybe 2K total....what do i know.


----------

